# Battery Dies Instantly When Closing Slides



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

I have an issue. When I am on shore power, battery which is brand new, shows full. Everything works as it should. When I disconnect from shore, battery level shows full. Lights on inside work as they should on 12v. As soon as I hit the switch to close 1 slide, lights out, and the battery instantly drains to nothing.

There is a 12V 30Amp fuse in the fuse box, that is labeled S/O which I am guessing is Slide Out. It has an aluminum casing on it, with blade connectors. Its not the typical blade fuse. The fuse box has red lights to show when a fuse is blown, but none of them are red.

Has anyone had this happen to them?


----------



## Firehawk (Jul 26, 2015)

I am a noob to RV's but I do know a little bit about electronics. I would put a meter on the battery and verify what's happening when you go to move the slide-out in or out. I don't think it's possible for a battery to immediately dump all of it's voltage as it can only put out so many amps so fast. Hope that helps you a little.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Firehawk....I think I found the problem to be the corroded shortstop circuit breakers on the outside of the TT, which are inline between the battery and power supply going into the camper. Once I get the new parts, I will update if its resolved


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Those are auto reset thermal breakers. You should have a 50 and 30 amp. The 50 is between the battery and the converter and the 30 comes off the 50 and goes to the slide switch. Be careful not to over tighten the nuts when you install the new ones and note that there is a power and load side to the breakers.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Camper Andy.... I already purchased 2 30Amp - I tried to mimic what I had, but it was hard because of all the rust and corrosion. I ordered 1 30amp Auto reset and 1 30amp manual reset....because one of them is plastic and the other is metal. I only have 30Amp service on my TT. what do I need exactly? 1 50amp Auto and 1 30 Auto?

I will reach out to the online company to edit my order.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

It could be a cell short in one of the batteries. It can happen even if the batteries are new. If the problem continues take that batteries to some place that has a load tester and have them tested. A battery with cell short will show full charge until a high enough load is applied then one or more cells will sort out making a ten volt or less battery.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> It could be a cell short in one of the batteries. It can happen even if the batteries are new. If the problem continues take that batteries to some place that has a load tester and have them tested. A battery with cell short will show full charge until a high enough load is applied then one or more cells will sort out making a ten volt or less battery.


This is the second new battery. I had a new one, about 2 months old, had the issue, so luckily i got it through my brother, so it was easy to get a replacement, and I have the same issue. thanks for the input though


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Old ones. Kind of rusted out.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Those are a bit past their prime to say the least.

You can get replacements at most auto stores like napa.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Those are a bit past their prime to say the least.
> 
> You can get replacements at most auto stores like napa.


You mentioned I need a 50amp and a 30amp. I should get them tomorrow. What sequence should I do?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The 30 is for the slide and will be on the load side of the 50. The 50 will be connected directly to the battery.

You may have a power jack and that should be on the load side of the 50 amp.


----------



## spepi (Apr 12, 2010)

Perfect....that helps out alot.


----------

